# Dumb Question



## sibilicus55 (May 2, 2012)

I'm a beginner and trying to figure out all the regulations. I keep seeing this "aggregate bag limit", if someone will tell me what that means I would appreciate it. I assume it means a total of fish in a certain family...just a guest.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

You have it right


----------

